# Slovak: Ajde Slovačka! (BCS)



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Ja se tako radujem da je slovačka reprezentacija pobedila Italiju i pitam kakav je ekvivalent ovog izraza na slovačkom da bih mogao da navijem za Slovačku na 1/8-finalu protiv Holandije.
Hvala unapred!


----------



## ilocas2

Slovensko do toho ! (in Slovak)


----------



## Azori

or: Slováci, do toho!

My chceme gól! (We want a goal!) is also a common chant.


----------



## Orlin

Hvala puno svima! Ja ću probati malo na slovačkom:
--------------------------------------------------------
Slovensko do toho! My chceme gól!

Durban, 28. júna 2010, 16:00 CET

Slovensko - Nizozemi 1:0 (moja prognóza).
--------------------------------------------------------
Svim Slovacima želim još mnogo fudbalskih uspeha!


----------



## slovak girl

Thank you Orlin . It's less common but sometimes there is used also a longer version of cheering: Slovenskó, Slovenskó, héjá héjá heja Slovensko.


----------



## Azori

Orlin said:


> Slovensko - Nizozemi 1:0 (moja prognóza).


A small correction - the word for Netherlands in Slovak is *Holandsko*.


----------



## Orlin

lior neith said:


> A small correction - the word for Netherlands in Slovak is *Holandsko*.


 
Hvala, nek bude tako: Slovensko-Holandsko 2:0 (naravno nije obavezno biti samo 1:0).
A Nizozemi je češki?


----------



## bibax

A little Czech-Slovak dictionary:

Slovensko, do toho! = Slovensko, do toho!
Slováci, do toho! = Slováci, do toho!
My chceme gól! = My chceme gól!


Nizozemí = Nizozemsko (a historical term, todays Benelux + some parts of France)
Nizozemsko = Holandsko (the Netherlands, a member of EU)
Holandsko = ? (South and North Holland, provinces)


----------



## vianie

We can find three nomenclatures for "The Netherlands" in Czech but (traditionally) only two ones in Slovak.
Also for that the Czech nomenclature for the nowadays monarchy is more correct.
The interesting thing is, Czech shares no one of this nomenclatures with Slovak in its exact meaning.

Czech:
Nizozemsko
Holandsko
Nizozemí

Slovak:
Holandsko ("Nizozemie" is a sheer vocable)
Nizozemsko


----------



## vianie

bibax said:


> Holandsko = ? let's say "Holandia"  (South and North Holland, provinces)


----------



## Azori

Orlin said:


> Hvala, nek bude tako: Slovensko-Holandsko 2:0 (naravno nije obavezno biti samo 1:0).
> A Nizozemi je češki?


Predpokladám, že šlo o reakciu na moju odpoveď. Vedel by niekto preložiť tú časť v zátvorkách? Do angličtiny alebo slovenčiny či češtiny. Nerozumiem tomu dokonca ani z GT...


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Orlin said:


> Hvala, nek bude tako: Slovensko-Holandsko 2:0 (naravno nije obavezno biti samo 1:0).
> A Nizozemi je češki?


 


lior neith said:


> Predpokladám, že šlo o reakciu na moju odpoveď. Vedel by niekto preložiť tú časť v zátvorkách? Do angličtiny alebo slovenčiny či češtiny.


 
"Of course, it doesn't have to be just 1:0."


----------



## Azori

TriglavNationalPark said:


> "Of course, it doesn't have to be just 1:0."


 Thank you!


----------



## Azori

Orlin said:


> Svim Slovacima želim još mnogo fudbalskih uspeha!


Chcela by som sa ešte *Orlina* spýtať, ako by preložil túto vetu do angličtiny. Ten preklad cez GT sa mi totiž zdá akýsi zvláštny.


----------



## Orlin

lior neith said:


> Chcela by som sa ešte *Orlina* spýtať, ako by preložil túto vetu do angličtiny. Ten preklad cez GT sa mi totiž zdá akýsi zvláštny.


_I wish all Slovaks many other football successes! _A not completely literal translation but adequate for sure.
I thought this sentence would be easy to Slovaks, but I seem to have been wrong.
Do you think BCS is too difficult to you?


----------



## DenisBiH

lior neith said:


> Chcela by som sa ešte *Orlina* spýtať, ako by preložil túto vetu do angličtiny. Ten preklad cez GT sa mi totiž zdá akýsi zvláštny.




He said - "I wish many more football successes to the Slovaks!". 

I hope Orlin is not mad about this, though.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> I hope Orlin is not mad about this, though.


Nema problema!


----------

